# Am I really an INTJ? (xNTx... or something entirely different?)



## SherlyDEDUCE (Jul 25, 2012)

I used to be a pretty outgoing kid with a motormouth. I was always the most enthusiastic, hardest working one in any activity—and the cleverest, too.

Over the years I have had many bad experiences with people, and have basically written the whole world off, preferring to be alone rather than with others. However, recently I met some human beings whose company I can tolerate (in fact, I actually like them!). I find myself wishing to see them a few times a week, and get out of the house to _do_ things (oh, yeah… I’m homeschooled, btw). I don’t yearn for the company of those in my other classes (because, quite frankly, they’re all boring and stupid), and, in fact, dread going.

If I’m at a party (the few times that happens), I’m usually very wound up afterwards, hyper, almost, but am usually so tired I can’t do anything but collapse onto my bed and read for the rest of the evening.

My family (well, the two ISTJs, not so much the ISTP) wholeheartedly disapprove of my newfound desire to hang out with my friends. They see me as some sort of social butterfly, and have called me an extrovert on many an occasion—despite my best efforts to convey that it’s not _people_ I like, but _certain people._
(I'm usually pretty cold, but my ISTJ family members beat me in that arena. Anyway.)
Other traits

I’m very blunt.
I’m very creative, with a literary bent.
I always want to know _why _something happens.
I like debate, but not just for the sake of it.
I tend to be the leader in group projects (but only because I think I’d do the best job, not because I enjoy it).
I’m fairly talkative and cheerful with those I like, but a stormy enigma with those I don’t fancy.
I have a Sherlock Holmes-like (well, not quite, but pretty decent for my age) ability to make correct deductions about things and situations; also, although I’m not a fan of details, I always notice them.
I’ve got an absurd sense of humor.
If I’m thinking deeply enough, I’m oblivious to sensory stimuli.
Sometimes, my desk is very mess (I always know where everything is, however).
I like to make logical decisions, rather than trust my feelings.
It pleases me when I can come up with a brilliant plan, then implement it.
I solve problems intuitively, not linearly (i.e skipping steps in Calculus or taking a different problem-solving approach, but still coming up with the right answer).
I’m often required to run the cash register at my job (because I’m a teenage girl :\ ), and, while I hate it and it exhausts me, if I compose what I’m going to say ahead of time and robotically repeat it to each customer with mental smile cues inserted in at all the right points, I do fine.
I dislike public speaking, but I’m not _afraid _of it, and some tell me I’m adept at it and always sound confident.
I have extremely strong emotions (although I usually ignore/repress them), and inequity bothers be the most.
I'm prone to obsession.
Most of the time, I have no idea what I'm feeling.
Etc.

I guess I mentioned my childhood self because I think however I was back then might be appearing again, and maybe I’ve been a repressed extrovert all this time.

I consistently test INTJ, but I am beginning to wonder now. Am I an INTJ, ENTP, INTP, ENTJ, or something else entirely? I’ll answer any questions that might help me figure this out.


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

If I may, I think your testing INTJ is accurate, from what I've seen.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

SherlyDEDUCE said:


> I used to be a pretty outgoing kid with a motormouth. I was always the most enthusiastic, hardest working one in any activity—and the cleverest, too.
> 
> Over the years I have had many bad experiences with people, and have basically written the whole world off, preferring to be alone rather than with others. However, recently I met some human beings whose company I can tolerate (in fact, I actually like them!). I find myself wishing to see them a few times a week, and get out of the house to _do_ things (oh, yeah… I’m homeschooled, btw). I don’t yearn for the company of those in my other classes (because, quite frankly, they’re all boring and stupid), and, in fact, dread going.
> 
> ...



Were you adopted?

IST parents and sibling? The N is not so strange if that's the only main difference,..... But if you really a totally different type, then I wonder if you´re adopted.


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE (Jul 25, 2012)

Peter said:


> Were you adopted?


Alas, no.



Peter said:


> IST parents and sibling? The N is not so strange if that's the only main difference,..... But if you really a totally different type, then I wonder if you´re adopted.




I test almost 100% "N", almost every single time.

Yeah, I'm the impractical one in the family, the lazy one. The red-headed stepchild, haha. I do get along very well with my ISTP dad, though... I think I understand him the best.


I guess the main reason I'm having an INTJ-existential crisis here is because I'm finding an ever-lengthening list of qualities that aren't hallmarks of Mastermind-ness... 

* I actually like getting out of the house and seeing my friends sometimes... I get bored pretty quickly.


* Also, I think I get my feelings hurt more easily than my family members. I don't have a bulletproof poker face, I cry sometimes, I fangirl, I procrastinate...


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

I think INT seems correct. Have you considered INTP?


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE (Jul 25, 2012)

scorpion said:


> I think INT seems correct. Have you considered INTP?


I've thought about it, but have never come to any definite conclusions. 

What signs are there that suggest I might be an INTP?


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

@_SherlyDEDUCE_
If I’m at a party (the few times that happens), I’m usually very wound up afterwards, hyper, almost, but am usually so tired I can’t do anything but collapse onto my bed and read for the rest of the evening.
^This indicates introversion. Extraverts are stimulated by interaction, not drained. and Is can be motor mouths too for sure.

although I’m not a fan of details < This really made me think your more or a P. Js love detail. It makes their Te pur. 

It pleases me when I can come up with a brilliant plan, then implement it. <This indicates Ne and Si. It's difficult to explain how but Ne likes abstract exploration and has a literal map where as Ni/Se is vice versa. Also, I dated an INTP and he was always doing this although we disagreed on what made something "brilliant" lol.


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE (Jul 25, 2012)

scorpion said:


> although I’m not a fan of details < This really made me think your more or a P. Js love detail. It makes their Te pur.
> 
> It pleases me when I can come up with a brilliant plan, then implement it. <This indicates Ne and Si. It's difficult to explain how but Ne likes abstract exploration and has a literal map where as Ni/Se is vice versa. Also, I dated an INTP and he was always doing this although we disagreed on what made something "brilliant" lol.


I have this bad habit of ignoring details if they don't suit my plan. Other than that, I like details. Just not useless facts (if I can use the facts, however... )

I like closure. Not having plans laid for everything stresses me out.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

scorpion said:


> It pleases me when I can come up with a brilliant plan, then implement it. <This indicates Ne and Si. *It's difficult to explain how but Ne likes abstract exploration and has a literal map where as Ni/Se is vice versa.* Also, I dated an INTP and he was always doing this although we disagreed on what made something "brilliant" lol.


It makes sense when you keep going with it. The inverse of abstract exploration (Ne) and literal map (Si) is literal exploration (Se) and abstract map (Ni). :crazy::crazy::tongue::mellow::frustrating::kitteh::crazy:


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

SherlyDEDUCE said:


> I have this bad habit of ignoring details if they don't suit my plan. Other than that, I like details. Just not useless facts (if I can use the facts, however... )
> 
> I like closure. Not having plans laid for everything stresses me out.


Perhaps you are a J then. In fact that your good at noticing sensory details would indicate you're probably using Se. And planning does usually indicate J. 
nods


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

SherlyDEDUCE said:


> I have this bad habit of ignoring details if they don't suit my plan. Other than that, I like details. Just not useless facts (if I can use the facts, however... )
> 
> I like closure. Not having plans laid for everything stresses me out.


That all sounds more ENTJ than any other NT designation. 

An INTJ, which you currently identify as, is actually a perceiver...b/c Ni is a perceiving function. 

The thing about needing plans says lead judger to me, although I didn't read the OP. :sad:

Ignoring unwanted details is also an ENTJ and Te agenda driven thang.


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE (Jul 25, 2012)

But the "E" thing... I don't _enjoy _leading, I just don't want an imbecile in charge. I'm rather poor interpersonally, as well...

I'M SO CONFUSED X(

According to this, I'm an INTP: Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes (the only test I get that result on, EVER)

*Summary Analysis of Profile*
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: *INTP**Lead (Dominant) Process*
*Introverted Thinking (Ti):* Gaining leverage (influence) using a framework. Detaching to study a situation from different angles and fit it to a theory, framework or principle. Checking for accuracy. Using leverage to solve the problem.

*Support (Auxilliary) Process*
*Extraverted Intuiting (Ne):* Exploring the emerging patterns. Wondering about patterns of interaction across various situations. Checking what hypotheses and meanings fit best. Trusting what emerges as you shift a situation’s dynamics.
​If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: *ENTP*, or *INTJ


*More on E/I... I don't make friends easily, and, in fact, had none until about a year ago.
Now my closest friends are all ENFPs and ENTPs, haha. Which explains them even putting up with me at all...

And in regards to F/T... I always feel better obeying T, but must deal with F before I can get anything done.
Maybe that's just because I'm a teenage girl. :\


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

SherlyDEDUCE said:


> Alas, no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This idea that INTJ's are so cold and emotionless is the impression that other types have of INTJ's. The internal world of INTJ's is much softer. This coldness impression comes from being very certain and determined. A high level of self-confidence is almost always associated with coldness. (I can't really explain why, but I know it's true.) Combine that self-confidence with a face that doesn't show any emotion (which often is even associated with being unhappy for some weird reason that I still can't really explain either) and people think you´re cold, emotionless and don't care (well that last one is actually true in many cases :laughing

ISTJ's are much tougher in that sense but, in my experience, they consider things the way they think they should be the only correct way and they won't change their mind on it unless you make them hit their faces straight on the facts. (and then it's more likely they'll agree in that moment and you find them later on going straight back to the way they were used to. ISTJ's don't like to change what they are used to.)

ISTP's probably are more gentle with other people (This is the P in the MBTI), especially when they know you well. But ISTP's too have strong need to stick to their ways, but that's it,.. their ways. They have no need to impose their ways on others. (Like ISTJ's like to do.)

INTJ's do like to get out of the house. They do not necessarily have the need to stay inside. But it has to be for the right reasons. In your case it almost seems like a break from your family. For you it's actually a peaceful experience to not be around your family for a couple of hours.


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE (Jul 25, 2012)

Peter said:


> ISTJ's are much tougher in that sense but, in my experience, they consider things the way they think they should be the only correct way and they won't change their mind on it unless you make them hit their faces straight on the facts. (and then it's more likely they'll agree in that moment and you find them later on going straight back to the way they were used to. ISTJ's don't like to change what they are used to.)


Seems right. In my experience, they'll more easily get emotionally "touched" by things than me, but my feelings are hurt more.
They have very thick skins.



Peter said:


> ISTP's probably are more gentle with other people (This is the P in the MBTI), especially when they know you well. But ISTP's too have strong need to stick to their ways, but that's it,.. their ways. They have no need to impose their ways on others. (Like ISTJ's like to do.)



Yeah, my ISTJ mom is more concerned with making me "like her" than my ISTP dad is. 
Mainly in regards to the laziness thing. Although I may be typologically confused, I've never thought for a second that I could be an ISTJ.




Peter said:


> INTJ's do like to get out of the house. They do not necessarily have the need to stay inside. But it has to be for the right reasons.


I'll d anything to escape boredom, socialization included.

So... is it looking like my initial assessment of myself (INTJ) may indeed prove correct?


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE (Jul 25, 2012)

Anyone else care to chime in?


----------



## allisreal (Mar 23, 2010)

SherlyDEDUCE said:


> Anyone else care to chime in?


Yes, I would actually. I am also of the mind that you are a Te as opposed to an Ni dominant, so this would mean you're an ENTJ or ESTJ. You have to realize that when you call yourself an INTJ that means you repress sensation (Se). I'm not convinced that the bulk of your issues from a functional perspective rests around sensation, whereas you did explicitly state that you don't trust your emotions and that you repress them, which seems suggestive of inferior Fi. Even then, your entire world also seems a bit too concretized for me to think you are a dominant intuitive. 

I think the following articles might help you figure out your inferior function.

http://personalitycafe.com/intj-articles/76896-recognizing-inferior-function-intj.html

http://personalitycafe.com/entj-articles/95932-form-inferior-function-fi.html


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE (Jul 25, 2012)

allisreal said:


> Yes, I would actually. I am also of the mind that you are a Te as opposed to an Ni dominant, so this would mean you're an ENTJ or ESTJ. You have to realize that when you call yourself an INTJ that means you repress sensation (Se). I'm not convinced that the bulk of your issues from a functional perspective rests around sensation, whereas you did explicitly state that you don't trust your emotions and that you repress them, which seems suggestive of inferior Fi. Even then, your entire world also seems a bit too concretized for me to think you are a dominant intuitive.


I don't know... I think I _appear_ to be a very concretized sort of person, but I'm more of an intellectual daydreamer. My thoughts wander very easily, and sometimes I have trouble sticking to the point. However, in the end, I prefer ideas to be applicable to reality in some format (i.e I'd like to actualize them). Still, I'm a concrete/abstract thinker rather than a sensate one (I really hate rote memorization, overly detailed minutiae, and little facts; this is the main difference between me and my ISTJ brother... facts bore/annoy me unless I can use them to better myself or create a plan).

Thanks for the links...



> Introverted Intuitive types easily gloss over facts and details in their everyday behavior but can be hypersensitive about this. When they become aware that they have made a “Sensing” mistake, or an error of fact is pointed out to them, they are likely to become annoyed and defensive.
> 
> Like their Extraverted Intuitive counterparts, they may compensate for their uneasiness in this area by becoming expert in some highly specific area.This can sometimes resemble a fetish. An INFJ who had little interest in most aspects of housekeeping knew all the ingredients of different household detergents; an INTJ was pleased with his ability to identify any kind of cloud formation.


Yes; this^



> As dominant Introverted Intuition loses its position of primacy, INTJs and INFJs start to lose their characteristic wide-ranging, global perspective. Their field of operation narrows considerably, and their range of acknowledged possibilities becomes limited and idiosyncratic. They may make more factual mistakes and become careless with spelling and grammar. “I am unable to cope with simple decisions and problems,” said an INTJ woman. “I’m frustrated by the physical world—I lose things, drop them, hate them. I don’t know what to wear or what to eat. I’m impatient with people and can’t read or concentrate.”
> 
> An INTJ said she obsessively looks for the “right” factual piece of information that will solve the problem. “I notice things not put away around the house—things that are broken or things to do.”


This is accurate as well.


...


> externalize blame to outside objects


I laughed a bit at that one. Very true.


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry for the double post.

It may be a bit late in the game, but I completed the questionnaire...

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
* 
Nothing really, except for the particular madness of being a precocious 17 year old girl.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
N/A



*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
I’m probably very quiet, fuming inwardly (I’d be chewing someone out if it was their fault, but it was an accident, so I’ll stay quiet). I really was looking forward to the concert. If there is a chance of still making it, I’ll panic and try to do everything I can, worrying aloud all the while. If there’s a spare tire, I’ll keep calm and change it myself. If not, I’ll probably try to call someone for help, use the cell to remedy the situation, problem solving until the calamity is resolved (if ever). If nothing can be fixed, I’ll probably sink into a quiet state of depression and angst. 


*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
I don’t trust them not to drink, and tell them this is a stupid idea. I try to reason with them, not because I’m particularly worried about their well-being, but because I have my own safety in mind. If my trust in the driver is particularly low, I’ll attend the party just to ensure they won’t drink. If I trust them, I’ll be up in the hotel room watching BBC or reading up on psychology, enjoying the quiet after the chaos of the concert.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
I may not say anything the first time, but if they persist, I’ll try to logically explain why I’m right. Inward reaction (if they choose to disagree): annoyance, but resignation. I give up, as their beliefs don’t really matter to me. Outward reaction: if I see they aren’t going to budge, I’ll direct the conversation to other things. It’s a pointless discussion if neither party is willing to consider altering their opinions.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
Depends on which belief. I’d probably reason the discrepancy away, but inwardly be plagued by doubt.



*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
Loyalty, honesty, etc. I suppose I saw the sheer masses of people devoid of either of these qualities, characteristics I admire, and was disgusted enough to adopt them myself in hopes of rising above the masses of those with only the most derelict of moral codes. I don’t think I’ll ever change my devotion to these values.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
a) I’m solitary, mistrusting, witty, arrogant, loyal to a fault (but only to an elect group), mistrusting of human emotions, but secretly very deep and philosophical; basically, my entire personality. 
b) My deeply-buried desire for companionship. Although irrational, it still exists—and never ceases to get in the way of everything I do.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
I trust them. Hunches are just intuition, the brain making rapid-fire, subconscious logical deductions. Just another breed of thought. I tend to consciously study them, elucidate what they could mean and/or why they arose. They come all the time, but are probably most often triggered by literature and/or mathematics.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
a) Writing, reading, existential solitary thinking, researching a subject that interests me… most types of learning. Although I typically have reasons why I engage in these activities, I often participate for, in Richard Feynman’s words, “the pleasure of finding things out.”
b) I work at a restaurant, and I DESPISE running the register. Smiling at and being friendly to people I’ve never met? *shudders* Also, going to church and being forced to interact with a group of, in today’s terms, “plastics.” In general, large parties populated by people I neither know nor care for. Or worse, stupid people I neither know nor care for.


*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
I strongly repress my lack of patience, bluntness, and overall lack of cheer. I also laugh more, lie, smile more and make small talk (*shudder*)… not because extraverting brings these things out of me, but, rather, because that was how I was raised; it’s what’s expected of me. Outwardly, I seldom mention subjects that fascinate and excite me. I also try very hard to not convey facially when I am bored during small talk, which is always.


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE (Jul 25, 2012)

*In which I bump this thread (my uncertainties have not been cleared up decisively)*

Bump...


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE (Jul 25, 2012)

Come on, please...


----------

